
'Bulletflight' iPhone App Helps Snipers Hit Targets - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,481004,00.html
======
brk
There has been a lot of talk about this app lately. It's cute, but 99% of what
it does anyone who is even a casual target shooter can calculate in their
head. Not to mention by the time you put all the info into the iPhone's
finicky touch screen, your target has moved too far and you would have to re-
enter.

I see a lot of weekend warriors showing this off at the rifle range, but I'd
be shocked if any "professionals" ever used it.

------
rkowalick
This is my iPhone, this is my gun...

~~~
vaksel
this is for calling, this is for fun...

